# Thinking about adopting another kitty



## Snuggys Mom (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm thinking of getting Marley a sister or brother for Christmas. 

The rescue group I know has two kitties that need homes by Friday:

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=9574766

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=9018097

I really like the orange/white one.

But there are some at local kill shelters, too:

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=9600207

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=8943540

*http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=7207618*

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=8690034

I don't know what to do. I want to take them all, but I can only have one. 

For those of you who are kitty savvy, does gender matter if they are speutered? My only cat is a neutered male. He is defenseless as his former owner decided to declaw him on all four. :X I need to be sure the kitty I get is sweet and won't hurt my Marley boy.


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 27, 2007)

I think your best bet would be to get a boy, in this case. Keeping in mind that not all kitties are alike in personality (of course), but most of the time, boys are more cuddly and loving. I would definitely recommend getting a boy over a girl in this case.

Of course, there's always that cuddly female in the mix that I cannot say wouldn't be good for him! 

Best suggestion: Visit the shelter and see what the kitty's personality is like. Explain to them your situation, and let them know what kind of kitty you're looking for. 

Edited to add: In looking at each of their profiles, I think Bradley would be a wonderful match, with him beind declawed, it really gives your boy more security.

Speakling of Security: I really think she's beautiful! And with her deadline coming up fast, I worry for her.

But...I have to ask: who does YOUR heart go out to? Any one kitty in particular?


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks, Rosie. 

There are three boys I've been looking at. Two of them are already declawed and at the same shelter. That will be the first place I look.


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 27, 2007)

Yeah...that's a good thought. I think another declawed boy would be the way to go...the two combined...male and declawed. That's not to say I agree with declawing, but with your poor boy having been declawed by a prev. owner, I think another that's already declawed is the way to go! 

Yer a smart Mama!


----------



## Sayuri (Nov 27, 2007)

Personally we have 2 boys and 2 girls and the male and female relationship works a lot better than the male male. I have also found this with my other friends that have multi cat households - hope that helps

If it were me I would pick Bailey - the reason being that black cats are the hardest to re-home, there are more black cats in shelters than any other colour as people find them visually "boring" - if you home her then not only are you giving her a new start but you are probably saving her life too. - In England black cats are considered lucky but in some cultures they are thought to be evil, which doesnt help them either. I have 2 black cats and they are both lovely lovely cats and SO sweet. 

As far as the calico is concerned, there is a phrase often used to describe these cats, naughty tortie, I have a naughty tortie myself and she is sweet and funny but she lives up to the reputation LOL - So maybe not the best one if you are looking for someone a bit chilled and not someone feisty.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Nov 27, 2007)

Bailey is really pulling at my heart, too. She has been there a while and she's older (5), but my Marley is going to be 7 in January, so it might be a good match. She's already declawed, too.


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 27, 2007)

*Snuggys Mom wrote: *


> Bailey is really pulling at my heart, too. She has been there a while and she's older (5), but my Marley is going to be 7 in January, so it might be a good match. She's already declawed, too.





Oh! I didn't see that about Bailey!! She's really pretty... 

I say go for the one that calls out to ya...more often than not, that one's the one for you and for him!


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 27, 2007)

*Bambi Sunshine wrote: *


> If it were me I would pick Bailey - the reason being that black cats are the hardest to re-home, there are more black cats in shelters than any other colour as people find them visually "boring" - if you home her then not only are you giving her a new start but you are probably saving her life too. - In England black cats are considered lucky but in some cultures they are thought to be evil, which doesnt help them either. I have 2 black cats and they are both lovely lovely cats and SO sweet.



Good point...that is certainly the case here in the US...black cats aren't the first pick.

And I think Bailey looks like she could be a real sweetie...and her being declawed too...well, that looks like a match made in heaven!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Nov 27, 2007)

Before I adopted Marley, hisgirlfriend of six years was a black female cat (I would have adopted her, too, but someone had already taken her). 

I wonder if Bailey would make Marley miss his first love?


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 27, 2007)

I think if anything, he'll be HAPPY to see her!  He won't miss her with Bailey around...


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Nov 27, 2007)

I agree...I think he will be happy. And Bailey is sooo pretty!


----------



## Sayuri (Nov 27, 2007)

Looks like Bailey has been voted in  "she's wonderful with other cats"  - Black babies are the best; my charlie has been on TV twice in a magazine, he has 2 agents and is hopefully going to be taking part in a campaign to rehome black cats but most importantly he is the most loving little boy in the world and if there ever comes a time I decide to get another cat I will adopt a black rescue without hessitation. - she looks a little like my boy actually

5 isnt old in the slightest for a cat - my cat Beatrice lived to 21 - but some people want the youngest cat they can get  I think that her odds of finding a home are stacked against her and it doesnt surprise me that she has been there the longest :grumpy: if she is in a kill shelter I would DEFENATLY go and get her because in your own way you are rescuing her from them - if that makes sense. 

I also think she would be very happy to live with you and your family and have a very happy life. 

If you need advice on introducing a second cat just let me know and I will give you all the advice you need - if you have MSN just PM me and I can send you my address

Alice


----------



## Becknutt (Nov 27, 2007)

I have found that introducing two older cats sometimes isn't fun. Much like bonding bunnies they often hate each other at first sight. The ideal match would be male - female. If your boy used to be around other cats, and is socialized with other animals, I have faith he will be open to a new companion. Coming from a shelter and having them state thatBailey is good with other animals is a very good sign. Spend some time with the potential cats and choose one who you think will be a good fit. Be careful to introduce them on neutral ground, to avoid Marley being teritorial. 

Bailey sure is a cutie!! Looks like a sweetheart too. :inlove:I hope all goes well!

Fluffy was 7 when we adopted Biscuit as a kitten. She hissed at her a few times at first and then I think her mothering instinct took over and she became the mama cat. Just after we adoptedBiscuit, Hooty "chose us." So she had to deal with two kittens at once, now they are inseperable. It really just depends on the individual cats personality. 


Edited to add: Mine are all female..and spayed


P.s. I :heartsOrange Kitties!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Nov 27, 2007)

Well, I found out Bradley and Tiger are in a free-roam cat house with eleven others. I'm sure they'll be just fine. 

The two girls with the rescue won't be put down either, so I feel like I should go with Morris or Bailey. 

I still have a feeling about Ms. Myrtle though. She just looks so sweet in her pictures.


----------



## Sayuri (Nov 27, 2007)

BAILEY BAILEY BAILEY!!!!! :biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:


----------



## seniorcats (Nov 27, 2007)

*Bambi Sunshine wrote: *


> Personally we have 2 boys and 2 girls and the male and female relationship works a lot better than the male male. I have also found this with my other friends that have multi cat households - hope that helps
> 
> If it were me I would pick Bailey - the reason being that black cats are the hardest to re-home, there are more black cats in shelters than any other colour as people find them visually "boring" - if you home her then not only are you giving her a new start but you are probably saving her life too. - In England black cats are considered lucky but in some cultures they are thought to be evil, which doesnt help them either. I have 2 black cats and they are both lovely lovely cats and SO sweet.
> 
> As far as the calico is concerned, there is a phrase often used to describe these cats, naughty tortie, I have a naughty tortie myself and she is sweet and funny but she lives up to the reputation LOL - So maybe not the best one if you are looking for someone a bit chilled and not someone feisty.



Gotta' agree with this too. At our shelter, black cats are the hardest to place. We have so many that are there for life because no one will consider them. (http://www.stayawhilecatshelter.org) Sadly, most people who come to adopt will not consider a cat over the age of 3 yrs. 

MYDH and I have owned cats for over forty years. In the past 25 yrs, we have concentrated on adopting and rescue of senior cats. Most of the cats we bring into our house are at least 10 years old. We have only had minor and short-lived problems bringing in adults to meet other adults. It's been much easier than trying to introduce young cats to the house. Most of the older cats are happy to have a place, full food bowl and a soft bed. Right now we have 17 cats - 12 are over the age of 10.

Introducing Sherman, the one year old Haley rescued in Michigan, has been much more difficult and time consuming. He was much more aggressive and intent on proving himself to be alpha cat. The more time that passes since his neuter, the better he behaves toward other cats.

Calico cats - my favorite. We have 5 - Charlotte, Nutmeg, Neko are bright calico's and Lacey and Jerri Harriet are dilute calico. They are daffy cats. Mallory, the tortie, is just plain nuts and hates other cats. All our torties have been high strung, although they have also been long-lived. Mallory is 16 years and Taz the tort died at age 22.

Good links on introducing new cats http://www.geocities.com/Heartland/pointe/9352/behavior.html

To sum it up - *Bailey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*Why not get Ms. Myrtle too and have a 3-some?*


----------



## Sayuri (Nov 27, 2007)

Ooo three cats - what a fabulos idea -- then you can look forward to views like this 






















With an added bunny





If not then I still have my heart set on Bailey for you 

This is how special a black cat can be -- this isnt the best picture but it is Charlie out on one of his regular shopping trips that he LOVES


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 27, 2007)

Nice pictures, Bambi Sunshine!  What cuties!

I'd also like to see some pics of your kitties, SeniorCats! And Becknutt, too!

And I'd LOVE to see your Marley, Laura! 

If you guys don't remember my sibling pair, here they are (Sunny and Hobbes, girl and boy, from the same litter):


----------



## seniorcats (Nov 27, 2007)

I have literally 100's of photos but they are not digital. I guess I shoukd figure out how to use the scanner in my copier or buy a digi cam. Better yet, just come visit and meet them 'in person'.

Those kitty in sweater pic's are priceless! The tortie is twin to my Mallory.


----------



## Sayuri (Nov 28, 2007)

LOL My cat have full wardrobes and a pet stroller, shared with the bunnies of course, they are highly spoiled, especially Charlie
*
seniorcats wrote:*


> '.
> 
> Those kitty in sweater pic's are priceless! The tortie is twin to my Mallory.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Nov 28, 2007)

*seniorcats wrote: *


> *Why not get Ms. Myrtle too and have a 3-some?*


Hee hee - would love to, but hubby says the current critter limit is 6.  I'm lucky to be able to get one more. 

Thanks everyone for the input. It's really helped a lot.

One other thing - are shelter cats likely to be sick? Should they go straight to the vet's, then into quarantine like rabbits?


----------



## missyscove (Nov 28, 2007)

I know in our shelter alot of the kitties get an Upper respiratory infection. It's basically like a kitty cold, and it spreads easily through the air. When they're all that close, it spreads quickly. 
It is relatively easily treated, usually with about 10 days of antibiotics, but it is also contagious.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Nov 28, 2007)

I'm picking up Bailey tomorrow!!! 

:woohoo

I just pray that she and Marley get along. I've been reading up on kitty bonding. I told my husband we had to introduce them properly, and he said, "What? Are yougoing to sit them down at the dinner table, light some candles and prepare a nice meal?". hee hee

I e-mailed the shelter today. They saidshe'd been there for months. I asked if any of their kitties were sickly and she said no, besides they are all in isolation.  Poor babies. Months on end in a little cage. 

I stopped at the store today and got another huge litter box and 27 pounds of litter. 

I can't wait for tomorrow!!!


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 28, 2007)

YAYYY!!! I was so hoping that you replying on this thread meant that you were getting her...WOOHOO!!

I can't wait to see her all settled in her new forever home...and I'm sure that in you introducing them properly, they'll get along great.


----------



## Sayuri (Nov 28, 2007)

OMG YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am sooooooooooooooooooooo happy for you and Bailey!!!! - are you keeping her name?

Some cats get on straight away and some take time - like rabbits - just take it one step at a time and if she doesnt bond with Marley straight away make sure she bonds with you so she feel more secure. She is going to be scared and uncertain but with all the love you have she will be totally fine. 

Best thing to do is set aside a quiet room for her to go into when she comes home. Pop her in there, shut the door and get her settled in and give her as much fuss as she is ready to accept. When you have stroked her go and stroke Marley and let him sniff her and rub her sent on him - then do the same with her. If need be keep them apart for a couple of days to settle her in but sometimes you dont even need to do that. 

Cant wait to hear all about it and, of course, see pictures


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Nov 29, 2007)

I can't wait for this day to end! At least I'm busy at work, so that helps. 

I have the carrier in the trunk and I am ready to go get Bailey!!!

I just got an e-mail about the other cat in danger (Morris). He was adopted! I'm so happy about that. I was worried for him, too. 

This is a GREAT day!!!

:bunnydance:


----------



## Becknutt (Nov 29, 2007)

inkbouce:Yay!! Can't wait to see how they get along!! Congrats!! :woohoo


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Nov 29, 2007)

*Snuggys Mom wrote: *


> I'm picking up Bailey tomorrow!!!
> 
> :woohoo



:shock:umm...I missed this! :yes:

Can't wait to see pics! This is soooo exciting!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 29, 2007)

Do you have Bailey yet? After reading this thread, I checked out my local shelter and they have a ton of black kitties that are all described as being sweeties! I like cats but don't know if we'll every have one because of my birdies and they live a long time. Can an adult cat be taught to leave bunnies alone?

Anyway, congrats on Bailey!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Nov 29, 2007)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Do you have Bailey yet?


Not yet! I'll get her around 5:00 (two and a half hours). 

SnowyShiloh* wrote:*


> Can an adult cat be taught to leave bunnies alone?


My Marley won't leave Penny alone. He picks on her and I'm not sure why. She LOVES him. He has no claws, but I don't let him in her room when she's out. He slaps her too much and it's just mean.


----------



## Sayuri (Nov 29, 2007)

It sounds as though he is trying to play with her - it sounds like he needs a sister.

I am so excited for you cant wait till you go and get Bailey - it only seems five minutes since you got Marley


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 29, 2007)

I think once you have Bailey home, and they're through their introductions, it'll take his mind off of Penny...he'll be more interested in spending time with Bailey. 

Let us know when she's home! How exciting!!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Nov 29, 2007)

She's home!!!

She came into her room, explored, used the litter box, ate and drank all in the first five minutes!

She's beautiful and her coat is so soft. 

More later. Gotta go.


----------



## Sayuri (Nov 29, 2007)

Thats a really great start!!

Im REALLY happy for both of you - Black cats are lovely!!!


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 29, 2007)

YAY!! Glad she's home! Can't wait to hear more later on...hugs to you both..and to Marley!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Nov 29, 2007)

Oh my gosh! She is so sweet! I think we are changing her name to something more girly. Ally suggested _*Bella*_. I really like it, but we're not 100% set on it yet. 

I was really concerned when I saw her at the shelter. She seemed like she just wanted to be left alone. She was lethargic and wouldn't interact with us, but now that she's here, she's a totally different kitty. 

She is so friendly with us. She loves attention. She is really comfortable, and just seems right at home. 

I noticed her scratching her ears earlier, but she hasn't done it again. Are cats prone to ear mites? I wonder if I should have a vet check her out. They told me she had her vet check last month and all was well.


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 29, 2007)

That's so wonderful to hear that she's so comfortable...

It'll be easy to tell if she's got ear mites...look in her ears...if there looks like there's dirt in there, she's probably got them. Will the shelter be paying for her first vet visit? If not, and you see that in her ear (literally just looks like the inside of her ears is dirty), I would suggest calling them and demanding that they give you what you need for it. Also, try checking at thecatsite.com (at their articles, or posting on the forum, either way you feel comfortable) for how to handle ear mites. To my knowledge, it's really easy to treat and handle. I've never had an experience of it continuing and being hard to get rid of.


----------



## Sayuri (Nov 29, 2007)

If you need any advice then I post on a cat forum - well its cats and dogs but mostly cats - called www.understandinganimals.com/forum - Everyone there is SUPER friendly and nice and there is a small group of us, compared to here so we all know each other really well and its lovely. 

One of the members, Gabrielle, has a tortie called Bella and she was terrified in the shelter but has totally come out of herself now. 

My nan had a german shepard called Bella LOL and my best friend has one called Ella 

I think my favorite girl pet name at the moment is Lottie


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Nov 30, 2007)

YAY :clapping:she's home! She sounds sooo lovely. Has she met any of your other furbabies?

Can't wait to see pics. :bunnydance:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Nov 30, 2007)

*Thumpers_Mom wrote: *


> Has she met any of your other furbabies?


No, she has ear mites, so I have to treat that first. Plus, I've read that new kitty should be kept separate from resident kitty forseveral days to ease the bonding process. That way, they can get each others' scents before they meet face to face. Marley knows she is there and has been hanging around the door to her room.


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Nov 30, 2007)

Oh, poor baby...Wow, I had no idea that they should be keptseperate for a few days. :shock: Well, I guess that makes sense. I'm just impatient and anxious to see them getting along. :biggrin2:


----------



## Leaf (Nov 30, 2007)

Hey seniorcats - one of my cats thinks your cat is her long lost sister...


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Nov 30, 2007)

*Thumpers_Mom wrote: *


> I'm just impatient and anxious to see them getting along. :biggrin2:


Me, too! If she didn't have mites, I wouldn't be able to wait. I'm thinking I'll need to keep her quarantineduntil the second mite treatment. Ibelieve it's 10 days. I'm waiting to hear back fromthe vet.


----------



## Becknutt (Nov 30, 2007)

Yay! Congrats on getting her home!! Sounds like she isa perfect fit! I'm glad you cought the ear mites early, before she had a chance to spread them to Marley! Fluffy had them as a kitten when I brought her home, after the drops (which she hated) they never reoccured.

Pics!! Pics!! Pics!!


----------



## jordiwes (Nov 30, 2007)

Congrats, Laura. This is awesome news. :hugsquish:

I can't help but giggle at the mental picture of penny getting her face slapped by a cat...


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Nov 30, 2007)

*jordiwes wrote: *


> I can't help but giggle at the mental picture of penny getting her face slapped by a cat...


I know - my poor Penny-girl! Did you see the video?


----------



## jordiwes (Nov 30, 2007)

Oh my goodness, that's awesome .


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## seniorcats (Nov 30, 2007)

*Leaf wrote: *


> Hey seniorcats - one of my cats thinks your cat is her long lost sister...



I'm comin' to steal that kitty! Must have her - she's so darn cute She does look like Nutmeg, my avatar. She looks even more like Condi,one of the kittens Nutmeg had 3 days after I got her. How funny is that?

Nutmeg was abandoned in Taylor, South Carolina (near Myrtle Beach). Her owners dumped her because she was pregnant. We had a rescue train to get her from SC to Ohio. Calico cats and all white cats are my favorites.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Nov 30, 2007)

In cats, what's the difference between Tort and Calico? 

There was a SWEET "Torti/Tabby" at the shelter yesterday and my daughter begged me to get her instead. The lady there said Torti cats are always female. I didn't know that.


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 30, 2007)

The colors in tortoishell cats and calico cats are the same, just that torts have smaller spots...kind of a speckled effect.

And she's right...most calicos and torts are female. 

That video is SO CUTE, Laura!! I love how happy Marley's tail is making Penny!!!

:inlove:


----------



## seniorcats (Nov 30, 2007)

Here's a good article that has pictures to illustrate the differences.We have some different nicknames for the mixes of tortie and calico - torbie, tortico, etc. Then there's dilute or pastel coloring - grey, peach and white rather than black, orange and white.

Tortoiseshell and calico are almost always females. The few males tend to be sterile. Some folks think that a non-sterile calico male is worth big bucks but that's an old tale. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tortoiseshell_cat


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 30, 2007)

I used to have a diluted tort...SO PRETTY!! She was gorgeous...

Also, my first kitty was a straight tort, deemed Mama Kitty because she was a stray that kept having litters (this was about fifteen years ago...and she was the neighbors technically, even if she did bring her kitties over to our house every morning, after he'd brought everyone back to his porch every night...so we couldn't just go get her spayed). It's funny...people used to think she was ugly...but I thought she was GORGEOUS!! 

And Katie with that diluted tort color...oh, DREAMY!!

And then we had a straight calico...Nicki...softest kitty! She was really grumpy, and it took me a LONG time of sitting on the floor, getting her to adjust to me being around, and finally she just resolved herself to the fact that I wasn't going away until she let me pet her...what a gorgeous cat. Her coloring reminded me of a court jester's costume...one paw orange, the other one black, and every following part of her was switched to be the other way around...she was so pretty!

But yeah...I'm partial to the tort/calicos...they're really special kitties. 

Oh, and something else interesting...Mama Kitty (the straight tort) would mate with an orange tabby in the neighborhood (named Mr. Morris, hehe), and they would create all rainbow colors of tabbies...and tuxedos...broken tabbies...just a whole slew of different colorings. It was really interesting!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks, Seniorcats! Those calicos are BEAUTIFUL!!! Maybe one day....


----------



## Sayuri (Dec 4, 2007)

How is Bailey getting on in her new home? Any piccies yet?


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Dec 5, 2007)

Funny you should ask - I'm working on that right now!

I've got a video uploading to Photobucket andI'm trying to get some pics, but she won't stay still!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Dec 5, 2007)

Bella:






Lasers On!
















"I'm outta here"












That's my daughter "narrating".


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Dec 5, 2007)

She is sooo precious!Howlong do you have totreat for mites? What's her personality like?

I'm so happy she found her home with you. 

*Jackie


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks! She is sweet, but I can see the diva potential! She has a b**chy little meow when she doesn't like something or isn't getting enough attention. It's cute. 

She was treated with Ivermectin ear drops and I applied a round of Revolution, so she should be clear of mites now. 

Marley hasn't seen her yet. I'm taking it really slow. I put him up last night and let her out to explore a bit. She didn't want to go back in the bedroom, of course and whined all night. Needlessto say, I'm TIRED today.


----------



## Sayuri (Dec 5, 2007)

She is wonderful!!!!!! -- you are very lucky

She is obviously aware that there is another cat in the house because her tail was going a lot while she was wondering around.

If her mites are under control I would begin introductions between her and Marley, it wont be like a rabbit bonding and a lot quicker. There will be hissing and growling but give them time and you will be amazed at how quickly they learn to get along. 

I think she should have her own kitty blog!!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Dec 5, 2007)

*Bambi Sunshine wrote: *


> ....I would begin introductions between her and Marley, it wont be like a rabbit bonding and a lot quicker. There will be hissing and growling but give them time and you will be amazed at how quickly they learn to get along.


I've been reading up on kitty bonding and I want to do it "by the book" so I'm taking it SLOWLY. Plus, I'm a weenie and scared to death they'll hate each other! 

Bambi Sunshine* wrote: *


> I think she should have her own kitty blog!!


She has a "my space" of sorts on Catster:

http://www.catster.com/cats/559170


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 5, 2007)

Aww! Sunny and Hobbes are on Catster, too! I'll have to have them say howdy to the beautiful Miss Belle when they check their accounts today. 

She's wonderful, and going to really take reign of the house...given that she was so comfortable just going over and saying, "Ima drink outta their bowl...see how THEY like wondering who's on the other side of the door..." Hehe! I can just see her becomming queen of the house...overnight! Hehe...

I love her cute little meow, too...my Sunny's a big talker, too. And the tone changes per what she's trying to say. She'll try to say Mama with meows when she's looking for me, or she'll meow real sternly if she's upset that something didn't go "her way". It's really cute!

I'm happy to see her so comfortable walking around. Looks like she came out of that room like royalty!  GOOD GIRL!!

And yes, you can see that she expects another kitty to walk around the corner any minute...but it's nice to see her so relaxed about it, being able to then meow and come up to you, and drink outta the bowl...such good signs! 

She's so beautiful...

et:


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Dec 5, 2007)

Hey...all females are divas in their own right :biggrin2:I absolutely loved the way her tail was wagging...

I did have cats at some point but they were all related so I never had to deal w/the bonding thing. Is it that difficult for cats to bond? onder:

Good luck with the intros! Can't wait to hear more and see more pics!:weee:


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 5, 2007)

*Thumpers_Mom wrote: *


> I did have cats at some point but they were all related so I never had to deal w/the bonding thing. Is it that difficult for cats to bond? onder:


It can be, yeah. I've had some kitties FIGHT when they first met...and others just say, "Hey", and never have a problem. It really depends on the pair.

And in SnuggysMom's case, I think going slow is good. She's only had Marley for about five months now, so it's hard to tell what he'll react like (not to mention only having Bella a short while now). I think it depends on the human's comfortability, too...if she's calm, they'll be calmer.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Dec 5, 2007)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> I love her cute little meow, too...my Sunny's a big talker, too. And the tone changes per what she's trying to say. She'll try to say Mama with meows when she's looking for me, or she'll meow real sternly if she's upset that something didn't go "her way". It's really cute!


Did I mention that she says, "hello" over and over like a human when she wants attention? I saw a cat doing that on you tube, but it freaked me out the first time Bella did it. It sounds like a person with a British accent saying, "hello, hello, hello...."


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 5, 2007)

OH WOW!! That's so neat, Laura!! I'd love to hear it, if you can catch that on video...

I'll also work at catching Sunny's "Mama" meow on video...


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Dec 5, 2007)

Rosie, look on YouTube.com and search "cat says hello" and it will come up. (I don't have access at work, or I'd give you the link)

Bella sounds just like that cat. 

Can't wait to hear Sunny-girl on tape!


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 5, 2007)

Oh, I'll do that! Thanks! 

I can't wait to show you...she's so cute...and can't wait to see your sweetie meowing!

Also, LOVE that video of Marley petting Penny...so adorable!!


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 5, 2007)

I think [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1XtPlOIHxo]this[/ame] may be the one you mean. (I know you can't view it right now, but thought I'd post it for you to check out later.)

:biggrin2:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Dec 5, 2007)

Rosie, it's this one:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eV71mpbvl-g&feature=related]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eV71mpbvl-g&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## YukonDaisy (Dec 6, 2007)

*Oh my gosh, that talking cat was creepy! Neat, though.
Missy came rushing in and jumped on my monitor desperatly seeking that cat, lol. Even the dogs didn't like that video.
My bridge kitty, Bones, used to go "helloo? hellooo?" at night, scared the crap outta me the first time I heard him! Missy does it sometimes, but her's sounds like a meow like it's supposed to, lol!*

*Congrats on adopting Bella, I'm sure her and Marley will get along great!
We'll add you on catster!*

*~Diana*


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 6, 2007)

Haha!! Hobbes went around, looking for the kitty, too...and I had my HEADPHONES on! LOL!!

That kitty was silly...


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Dec 7, 2007)

:magicwand:











I just couldn't wait any longer!!!

:biggrin2:

They're not in love yet, but there was no fighting, only a couple of hisses, then they pretty much ignoredeach other.


----------



## seniorcats (Dec 7, 2007)

Your new kitty is gorgeous! Do you mnd if I put your cats 2nd on my theft list? First I have to go to CA to steal Rosie's cats and thenI will swing by your place.

I am so happy for you and the kitties. Your new girl has a wonderful life ahead of her.


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 7, 2007)

What?! MY kitties?! :shock2:

Oh, that's right...you don't realize how much of a guard kitty Hobbes is ...haha...yeah...um...not much of one, that is!! He looks all tough, and patrols...but ONE KNOCK on that front door, and he's like this: :hiding: 
While Mama's like this: :sigh: and :laugh:

But Mama'll be waitin' behind the couch for ya...so WATCH OUT!!

:sofa: And here's Em: h34r2

HEHE!!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Dec 7, 2007)

*seniorcats wrote: *


> Your new kitty is gorgeous!


Thank you!

seniorcats* wrote: *


> Do you mnd if I put your cats 2nd on my theft list? First I have to go to CA to steal Rosie's cats and thenI will swing by your place.


Well, I know they'd probably have the best life a kitty could have with you, but I'd kinda like to keep them myself if you don't mind!


----------



## jordiwes (Dec 7, 2007)

:yes:


----------



## Leaf (Dec 7, 2007)

Have you looked into getting pet health insurance? I'd consider it and wanted to bring it up... as a multiple pet owner without insurance on my animals that just had a bomb dropped on me about the health of one of my dogs.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Dec 7, 2007)

I really could have used pet insurance earlier this year. I had one rabbit with all sorts ofcomplications from E.C. and one with cancer.Theirtreatmentgot really expensive. 

Thanks for the reminder. I'm going to look into it.


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Dec 7, 2007)

Oooooo, how precious! I'm glad things are going well! :biggrin2:


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 7, 2007)

Oh, I forgot to mention in my other thread....SO HAPPY that they've bonded so nicely! 

:great:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Someone was asking about pics of my kitties, so I thought I'd just bump this thread.

Wanted to add my favorite pic of Marley, too:







Bella is going in for surgery Monday. My vet thinks she has not been spayed. She also has a couple of bad teeth that need to be pulled. He said she may be older than I was told - probably about seven. 

No wonder she's been so grumpy! She's got raging hormones and bad teeth! 

She and Marley haven't bonded. She just tolerates him, but maybe after she heals, she'll be more receptive. 

Wish us luck!


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 13, 2008)

OH! I thought you had more kitties, lol!! I don't know what I was thinking!! LOL...

What a handsome boy...thanks for the picture of Marley...

And yeah, that does explain an awful lot about her being grumpy! I would be, too!!

I'm sorry...I think I must've been half-asleep when I read your note...I've been so out-of-it lately!!

:hug:


----------

